# PB PS3 MEDIA SERVER



## raphy9741 (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Voila j'aimerais connecter mon mac a ma PS3, j'ai donc telecharger le logiciel GRATUIT "PS3 MEDIA SERVER"cependant le logiciel ne reconnaît pas ma PS3.
Ci quelqun serait comment faire j'ai chercher partout sur google,google traduction et youtube RIEN.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jack Dell (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
normalement cela fonctionne très bien, tant une ps3 ancien modèle qu'une ps3 slim.
Peut-être la config reseau de la ps3 à affiner..ou un reboot du mac..
La configuration est archi simple, y a rien à faire sur ps3 media server.


----------



## raphy9741 (21 Décembre 2009)

Ok, mais faut rien regler ?
Est ce que quelqu'un a reussi ?


----------



## fr@ncis (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai également un problème avec PS3 media server que je compte utiliser avecma XBox 360.

La logiciel ne détecte pas ma console.

Ma 360 est reliée à mon routeur par ethernet et mon iMac par Wifi. Les deux sont en IP fixe. Qu'est-ce que je dois mettre dans la "configuration générale" de PS3 Media Server?
J'ai lu qu'il fallait mapper le port 5001 vers le PC mais ça ne change rien.

Merci d'avance si quelqu'un peut m'aider...


----------



## nourson (18 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

As-tu essayé dans l'onglet de réglage de forcer l'interface réseau et l'Ip du serveur?

C'est ce que j'ai fait (adresse ip = celle de ton ordinateur)


*Note du modo :* bon, ça m'avait échappé en décembre, mais là, je viens de réaliser que ce fil n'a rien à faire dans "Applications", la communication entre un Mac et une PS3, c'est du réseau !

On déménage !


----------



## jmos (19 Février 2010)

Est ce que ton routeur (ou ta box) détecte bien la PS3 ?
As tu fait un test pour voir si tu peux ainsi accéder à Internet directement par la PS3 ( aller sur le PS3 network ou la boutique par exemple ).
Si c'est bon, alors il n'y a pas de raison que PS3 Media server ne voit pas la PS3. Sinon, regarde les réglages de ton routeur ou de ta box pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de filtrage par adresse Mac ou que l'adresse IP de la PS3 est dans la bonne plage autorisée par ton routeur.
Normalement tu allumes la PS3, tu vérifies qu'elle est bien connectée ( l'info "connectée" apparaît en haut à droite sur ton écran de TV pendant une à deux secondes quand c'est bon ou tu peux le vérifier dans le réglage des paramètres de la PS3 ) et tu lances PS3 Media server. Il doit mettre à peu près 5 à 10 secondes pour détecter la PS3 ( il arrive fréquemment q'un panneau rouge, avec "la PS3 n'est pas détectée" apparaisse à l'écran du Mac, puis il disparaît et l'icône de la PS3 apparaît).


----------



## atari.fr (5 Juillet 2011)

bonjour

ma FB arrive à se connecter au web
j'ai bloqué l'ip dans la freebox a 192 168 0 31

mais impossible de communiquer avec le MAC sur PS3 mediaserveur
 (la PS3 voit bien eyeconnect par contre autre serveur mutimedia sur le mac)

comment faire ?

le trace de ps3 media serveur me donne:
 adress already in use !
 alors que je n'ai rien d'autre en 192 168 0 31 à la maison....

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------

je viens de trouver

si je force dans l'onglet config

ip du serveur a 192 168 0 1 (ip du imac)
 ca fonctionne

mais a chaque fois que je redemarre PS3 mediaserveur il faut remplir ce champ 
 c'est soulant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------

j'ai trouvé le 2eme souci ou j'avais le message dans le TRACE de PS3media serveur
"UPNP Network Exception: address already in use"
"UPNP Network Exception: address already in use"
"UPNP Network Exception: address already in use"
"UPNP Network Exception: address already in use"
sans cesse

il faut descativer 'UTILISER My EyeTV' dans preferences EYETV dans l'onglet IPHONE


----------



## maltezeur (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'utilise PS3 media serveur et j'ai un problème, lorsque je lance un blu Ray le film un saccadé
On ma conseiller de connecter ma PS3 et mon Mac a internet via le câble et pas en wifi se qui a un peu améliorée le problème mais il continue tout de même.
Quelqu'un serais ce que je dois faire pour voir mes film sans se problème?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

C'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux passer par ethernet...

Autrement, dans PS3 média serveur, il faudrait peut-être aller voir dans "réglages transcodage", et augmenter la taille maximum du buffer.
Mettre aussi dans "réglages qualité vidéo" la bande passant max à 0 (pas de limite).

Mais bon, le résultat est pas garanti...


----------



## maltezeur (4 Décembre 2011)

bonjour,
j'ai effectuer les réglage que vous m'avez conseiller mais rien y fait ??

une autre idée ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------

il y a juste que je ne vois pas ou es "bande passante" ??

j'ai,

*Réglages qualité video*
reglage qualite mpeg2 (quelques presets sont disponibles dans la combo)/




et il n'y a pas de bande passante ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h59 ----------

j'ai trouve bande passante et mis a 0 mais ça change pas ??


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Décembre 2011)

J'ai utilisé (à une époque) PS3 média serveur pour lire des fichiers multimédia sur un téléviseur DLNA Sony.
J'avais pas compris pourquoi certains fichiers passaient nickel (du genre des fichiers .mts ), alors que d'autres (en SD) passaient moins bien (saccadés), alors qu'ils demandaient moins de bande passante.
J'en suis pas sûr, mais je crois que PS3 média server transcode les fichiers avant envoi, et qu'il doit le faire plus ou moins bien en fonction des formats d'origine, ou des paramètres au niveau du transcodage. Si je ne me trompe pas, il transcode en mpeg-ps avant envoi, quelque soit le format d'origine.
Pour moi, le pb est peut-être au niveau du réglage de la qualité vidéo.

Dans les réglages généraux de transcodage, il y a des  réglages qualité vidéo (juste au dessous de la bande passante max).
Essayer peut-être quelques presets pour voir si ça change quelque chose...


----------



## maltezeur (4 Décembre 2011)

je te remercie pour ton aide

après avoir touche un peu a tout et je ne serais dire ce qui a change lol
tout es nickel mtn 

encore merci d'avoir pris de ton temps pour m'aide


----------

